# Holiday....



## harry86 (Mar 8, 2014)

Information Wanted..... I am planning a 6 month holiday in the UK..... I know that I can take out of Thailand $20.000 in Cash...... this will not be enough as I will be staying in Hotels in various parts of England and Scotland..... Will I be allowed to take $15.000 in Travellers Checks as well?


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Wow.........that's some question.
Not sure whether TC are seen as cash; maybe ask the bank!!

Maybe it is a good idea to open a Thai bank-account and obtain an ATM-card (debit-card) which can be used abroad for purchases and cash-withdrawals.

I use the Kasikornbank ATM-card myself and surprisingly enough my Thai debit-card is seen as a credit-card in parking-machines, shops and banks.


----------

